# Windows 10 invalid login credentials after joining domain



## runthegemz (Aug 10, 2016)

Joined domain, unable to login with admin credentials, other user accounts. Can only login with local account.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Try un-joining the PC from the domain, rebooting, removing the computer object from Active Directory, and then re-joining. Remember: if you're logging into a machine with Domain Admin credentials, you will have to specify the domain name before the Admin account. As an example: if your domain is called *MyDomain* and the Domain Admin account is *Administrator*, you should authenticate using *MyDomain\Administrator* as the account name, and then enter the associated password.


----------



## runthegemz (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you! Unfortunately, still experiencing the same issue.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Is the local account a Microsoft account, e.g. created in association with an e-mail address, or created purely on the PC?


----------



## runthegemz (Aug 10, 2016)

Created purely on the PC.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, I need some specificity here. When you try to log into the domain, which exact message appears? When you log in with the local account and then look at System, does it show the PC is actually a member of the domain? Can you see it in AD if you check from the server side?


----------



## runthegemz (Aug 10, 2016)

"Invalid login credentials. Please try again". 
Yes, it shows the computer as a member of the domain when signing into the local account and I can view the device in AD.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

To logon with the local accounts, you have to use this format: <my-pc-name>\<the-account-name>


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

lunarlander said:


> To logon with the local accounts, you have to use this format: <my-pc-name>\<the-account-name>


That's not the issue, though. It's authenticating with a domain account which is causing problems.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

runthegemz said:


> "Invalid login credentials. Please try again".
> Yes, it shows the computer as a member of the domain when signing into the local account and I can view the device in AD.


Are you absolutely sure the account you're using is a member of the Domain Administrators group? If it's not, are there any policies in place restricting which accounts can log into which PCs? I would check the Group Policy Management Console (GPMC) and check which policies - if any - are applying against the OU containing the Computer object.


----------



## runthegemz (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you. I will do this and report back.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How did you join this domain?

Most Domain Networks are controlled by the Admin's at the Domain Server level.
Do you have physical access to the domain server?
If not where is it?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Some more suggestions to consider:

1. How is DHCP handled within the domain?
2. Does the Domain Controller (DC) have more than one IP address?
3. Can you ping the DC from the Win 10 machine when you log into the local account?


----------

